# Badge or no badge?



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

I was just recently heired as an officer in a town neighboring my own and have department related training in a few days at another towns PD. Dress is casual but i will be wearing my firearm. My Question is whether or not it is customary to display a badge in a situation like this since i will be representing my department. Thanks SPQR


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, either wear your badge on a belt clip style holder or if you prefer, on a chain style holder around your neck. Hey, I'd rather have it and not need it then need it and not have it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

SPQR said:


> I was just recently heired as an officer in a town neighboring my own and have department related training in a few days at another towns PD. Dress is casual but i will be wearing my firearm. My Question is whether or not it is customary to display a badge in a situation like this since i will be representing my department. Thanks SPQR


You should have a badge displayed anytime you are carrying openly. I honestly don't know if it's illegal (too lazy to look it up right now) but I am sure that a good case could be made for locking someone on Disorderly if they were walking around public with it on their hip, someone called on it, and they didn't want to toss a shirt over it. My gut feeling is that it's not against the law, just common sense.

disclaimer: I don't know what the hell I am talking about.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Badches? We don' need no stink'n badches!


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Instead of carrying openly, why not just carry concealed with your dept. ID in your pocket? You'll save yourself a lot of headaches that way, and there is no need to walk around screaming "I'm the popo" when at training outside your jurisdiction. Just a thought.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

My department has a policy that if you are carrying your duty weapon (not concealed) you must also display your badge of office. It makes sense since you know someone is going to call on a person walking around with a firearm. The same policy also states that if you are displaying your badge and carrying duty weapon you will have a set of handcuffs.... You would think this common sense stuff would not require a department policy.


----------



## tango2 (Sep 11, 2005)

SPQR said:


> I was just recently heired as an officer in a town neighboring my own and have department related training in a few days at another towns PD. Dress is casual but i will be wearing my firearm. My Question is whether or not it is customary to display a badge in a situation like this since i will be representing my department. Thanks SPQR


 Why don't you just ask your Chief.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Kem25 said:


> My department has a policy that if you are carrying your duty weapon (not concealed) you must also display your badge of office. You would think this common sense stuff would not require a department policy.


Wow. Isn't this the same agency that provides you with new duty weapons but hasn't had you do a qual shoot since 05' ?
pm me fer chrissakes


----------

